# Can anyone spot what Bella is hunting for?



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## misterpc23 (Dec 18, 2013)

a hug?


----------



## KritterKeeper (Dec 18, 2013)

Are there snails on the glass??


----------



## misterpc23 (Dec 18, 2013)

KritterKeeper said:


> Are there snails on the glass??


Bingo, on the upper right of the door


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Dec 18, 2013)

Ya I see the snails!,so snails are something they will eat?,...forgive I'm learning.


----------



## Josh (Dec 18, 2013)

Hahaha I see it! Great 'on the hunt' photo!


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 18, 2013)

Yup, its a bioactive enclosure so she has snails, superworms, roaches and earthworms in there to forage through. I through about 30 snails in there the other day and shes still on the go! I breed the snails so they are detoxed and parasite free.

oh and thats a really humid foggy glass, not dirty. lol


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Dec 18, 2013)

What type of substrate is preferred for bio active enclosures?,...and does this mean you buy various insects and just toss them in and allow the tegu to do the foraging for them?


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 18, 2013)

I use a topsoil/peat moss mix. Its about 8inches in the deepest part although I would prefer deeper. I collected leaf litter and rotten logs from outdoors that contain all kinds of isopods, wood lice and other bugs that help clean up. I added roaches, supers and snails. Poops and left over food disappears quickly and they dig and forage a lot more.


----------



## jaydsr2887 (Dec 18, 2013)

that sounds interesting......


----------



## misterpc23 (Dec 19, 2013)

SnakeCharmr728 said:


> I use a topsoil/peat moss mix. Its about 8inches in the deepest part although I would prefer deeper. I collected leaf litter and rotten logs from outdoors that contain all kinds of isopods, wood lice and other bugs that help clean up. I added roaches, supers and snails. Poops and left over food disappears quickly and they dig and forage a lot more.


Youre not worried about accidently bring in other things on the log like mold spores or harmful insects? I tried using moss from outside and the first thing my tegu tried to do was eat it haha


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 19, 2013)

These animals are far more resilient that you think


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 19, 2013)

misterpc23 said:


> Youre not worried about accidently bring in other things on the log like mold spores or harmful insects? I tried using moss from outside and the first thing my tegu tried to do was eat it haha


Thats what bioactive soil is all about! mold spores won't exist in the high temps. neither do termites but we dont really have those where im at anyways.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 19, 2013)

http://www.geckotime.com/bio-active-reptile-substrate/


----------



## jaydsr2887 (Dec 19, 2013)

would that work or benefit a green iguana at all?


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 19, 2013)

Im not sure. Im not an iguana person however I would think having access to bugs to eat wouldn't be good for an iguana.


----------



## jaydsr2887 (Dec 20, 2013)

I just wasn't sure if the extra humdity would help them at all


----------



## Justin Bezanski (Sep 26, 2019)

SnakeCharmr728 said:


> I use a topsoil/peat moss mix. Its about 8inches in the deepest part although I would prefer deeper. I collected leaf litter and rotten logs from outdoors that contain all kinds of isopods, wood lice and other bugs that help clean up. I added roaches, supers and snails. Poops and left over food disappears quickly and they dig and forage a lot more.


So can i use Wild caught isopods in my tegus terrarium?


----------



## Justin Bezanski (Sep 26, 2019)

SnakeCharmr728 said:


> I use a topsoil/peat moss mix. Its about 8inches in the deepest part although I would prefer deeper. I collected leaf litter and rotten logs from outdoors that contain all kinds of isopods, wood lice and other bugs that help clean up. I added roaches, supers and snails. Poops and left over food disappears quickly and they dig and forage a lot more.


Would I be able to use wild isopods from outside without issues then?


----------



## Justin_Navarro (Sep 27, 2019)

Justin Bezanski said:


> Would I be able to use wild isopods from outside without issues then?


I've done it with 0 issue so far, actually, I thought my Tegu ate all of them (he's only 3 months) lol.. and then one day recently I was moving some of his decor so I could clean the tank, when I noticed a little colony of isopods somehow sprouted from the depths!

Good news would be that once they colonize, you no longer have to worry about finding outdoor critters that may have pesticides and other icky stuff that could harm your Gu.

Bad news would be, you're still taking a chance depending on where you live. I live in a suburb, so my yard doesn't get sprayed much if at all, however neighbors should be taken into consideration.

I'd say go for it, but maybe give em a quick rinse (don't drown them lol)


----------



## Justin Bezanski (Sep 27, 2019)

Justin_Navarro said:


> I've done it with 0 issue so far, actually, I thought my Tegu ate all of them (he's only 3 months) lol.. and then one day recently I was moving some of his decor so I could clean the tank, when I noticed a little colony of isopods somehow sprouted from the depths!
> 
> Good news would be that once they colonize, you no longer have to worry about finding outdoor critters that may have pesticides and other icky stuff that could harm your Gu.
> 
> ...


I get them from my front yard where the only thing that gets sprayed is water. We’ve had rolliepollies and sowbugs that have been colonizing there for ever since I’ve lived in this house (30 years). So I picked up about 30 Rollie pollies and 6 sowbugs and put them in. Also got some leaf litter from the neighbors magnolia tree


----------



## Jorgo (Sep 27, 2019)

On the bright side...Isopods are crustaticences (like crabs) and use gills to breath. So I am certain a quick rinse won't drown em XD. I more wondering what plants and stuff are safe for a bio-active tegu enclosure...like are oak leaves and moss alright?


----------



## Justin Bezanski (Sep 27, 2019)

Jorgo said:


> On the bright side...Isopods are crustaticences (like crabs) and use gills to breath. So I am certain a quick rinse won't drown em XD. I more wondering what plants and stuff are safe for a bio-active tegu enclosure...like are oak leaves and moss alright?


Oak leaves are fine if they are dead and moss just get it domesticated because if you or tegu decides he wants to eat it he can get really sick


----------



## Jorgo (Sep 27, 2019)

Hmmm, that will be interesting, I never 'domesticated' moss before. Should be an interesting project.


----------



## Justin Bezanski (Sep 27, 2019)

Jorgo said:


> Hmmm, that will be interesting, I never 'domesticated' moss before. Should be an interesting project.


Like grown from seeds or whatever from a person who grows them like thebiodude.com or other plant growers


----------



## Justin Bezanski (Sep 27, 2019)

Justin Bezanski said:


> Like grown from seeds or whatever from a person who grows them like thebiodude.com or other plant growers


You could probably grow your own but that would take time for how inexpensive some mosses are. You can take the step if you are sure you it is in a good environment but I would at least wash it instead. Just try to make sure he doesn’t eat it


----------

